# My pen



## mredburn (Oct 26, 2011)

I needed to wait on posting this pen from the competition because I also submitted it to the Pen Makers Guild immediately after the competition was over. 

It is made of Sterling Silver Hardware, Alt Casein and inlayed with synthetic opal. It is built to be able to change out the upper tubes to suit your style or mood for the day. Besides changing the upper barrels, you can change clips and use it as either a roller ball or a fountain pen.

The upper barrels are 1/2 K&S tubbing the inner tube is 15/32 K&S tubing. They are a perfect fit one inside the other with no slop.

I had to make the Casien tubes twice. The first time I made them the lower blank got destroyed trying to make it that one little bit better. The upper tube didnt match the lower color wise whe I remade the lower tube and I ended up remaking it as well. I made more than 10 upper tubes and discarded about half of them right away. I also made 4 or 5 clips for it. 






































Thank you all, comments welcome.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 26, 2011)

SWEET BABY JESUS. This is definitely one of those that amounts to the pinnacle of the art.  VERY well done. The English language doesn't have the right words to appropriately explain the awesome.


----------



## Mapster (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the new black clip. That looks awesome! Definitely keep that in mind...


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely ART.  Congrats on the obviously very well earned honor!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 26, 2011)

That certainly is an outstanding piece of workmanship. 
The bar has been raised again.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 26, 2011)

I love this pen. Quick, somebody good with numbers figure out how many diffent combinations are possible with four clips, 6 barrels and two diffent nib options. Its like 48 pens in one!


----------



## BSea (Oct 26, 2011)

Changing upper barrels.  What a cool idea.  Kinda like a "Mood" pen.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 26, 2011)

I do also need to give credit to someone who is becoming a very good friend.

It was Mike Roux who suggested the Casein for the pen and who also suggested adding the stones to the black clip.  The silver clip with the diamonds kind of disappeared in the clip. The stones in the black clip are cz set in silver and were added after the clip was made. That made the world of difference in the clip.

Thank you Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike, I'm at a loss for words, awesome,fantastic,super,gorgeous, etc do not do it justice.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful work! Definitely a work of art. Congratulations.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing on so many levels! 
Ingenious, and masterfully done! 
Congratulations on a much deserved honor!


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 26, 2011)

Truly a masterpiece. I am in awe.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 26, 2011)

...........I can't put into words how awesome that is.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm siding with Roy and, others on this one. Webster was a Dumb Butt 'caus he didn't put ANY words in the dictionary to describe this (these) pen. I like it alot!:biggrin:


----------



## fiferb (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Work that is deserving admittance to PMG.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 26, 2011)

Without a doubt, a masterpiece.  Great work!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 26, 2011)

I glad you posted these pictures.  The others didn't do justice.  Certainly a well deserved reward from the contest and the guild.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 26, 2011)

A pen(s) for all occasions.  Awesome comes to mind, but inadequate.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!  Congrats on a well deserved honor!!


----------



## EarlD (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing! Well done!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know what to say other than amazing work as usual.


----------



## CSue (Oct 27, 2011)

Well now.  As far as I'm concerned, that it the most superbly designed piece of functional art I've seen on this sight.  What's more, it's changeable.  WOW! You just hit this one out of the park, so to speak!  Congrats.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful work Mike. I like it with the Casein body!


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW.  That is amazing.  Nice work.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 27, 2011)

Eh, I guess it's alright........ if you into superbly crafted pens! :biggrin:

Very nice work!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on you acceptance to the guild. Well deserving, and I like the pen.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2011)

It is fantastic, you have certainly set a new standard, I know some great pen turners have left the IAP,  but I hope one "Good Old Boy" is looking down with a big smile, and I'm so glad you made the Guild.


----------



## Toni (Oct 27, 2011)

Gorgeous PEN!!! Congratulations again on getting into the Pen Makers Guild!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome, Mike! Congratulations!


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 27, 2011)

In my two years of doing this I've had a moderate amount of success in selling my pens (still in the red). After looking at this I find myself hardpressed to even consider myself an amateur. I am in awe.


----------



## RogerH (Oct 27, 2011)

The pen is obviously a work of art, but the most amazing thing is that as you scroll through the pictures it is also a short tutorial I think, (because I haven't made one) on how to expertly craft fully custom, kitless and ingenious pen(s).  

Really fun to be able to see it, thx so much for sharing, especially the pics showing the different "dress" for the pen.

Congratulations on admission to the guild.  I'm surprised they didn't just make you President or CEO right away, based on that pen !!


----------



## JeffT (Oct 27, 2011)

Yikes... those are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## razor524 (Oct 27, 2011)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## Scott (Oct 27, 2011)

Mike!

I'm glad you posted pictures of the pen so everyone can see why you won the contest!  And congratulations on being accepted into the PMG!

Everyone, I have handled this pen, and it is fully as amazing as it appears!

Scott.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW AWESOME PEN. CONGRATS.:good::good::good:


----------



## tim self (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome doesn't describe the work!  Definately thinking outside the box. And as far as raising the bar, it's up on the  roof now.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 6, 2011)

Fantastic craftsmanship Mike!  Congrats!


----------



## eldee (Nov 6, 2011)

Kudos Mike! That is a spectacular work of art. A great example of creativity and craftsmanship.


----------



## marksman (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! Amazing creativity and craftsmanship. Great job and congrats!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow.  That was worth the wait.  Mike, truly fantastic.


----------



## biednick (Nov 8, 2011)

Just when I thought I was getting pretty good at the whole pen turning thing...
Thats an amazing pen, I will be shocked if I ever come close to that level some day.


----------



## U-Turn (Nov 8, 2011)

Strong as nine acres of garlic!!! VERY NICE.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 8, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## kenspens (Nov 8, 2011)

that is an awesome pen!!!!!!! you have definately elevated pen making 
 so when are those kits gonna be available!!! ill take 50!! lol
ken
kenspens


----------



## jeff (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to get this masterpiece on the front page!

Congrats Mike!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 11, 2011)

Where it rightfully belongs!



jeff said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get this masterpiece on the front page!
> 
> Congrats Mike!


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Nov 11, 2011)

Mike,
I'm with the rest of the guys here.  There just aren't the right words in the dictionary to accurately describe your work and this pen.  Please let us know if you were accepted into the Pen Makers Guild.  If this pen doesn't get you in, I don't know what will!
Thank you for your time and effort and showing us this beauty


----------



## ALexG (Nov 11, 2011)

You made the clip as well?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you to all of you. Yes Jon It was accepted by the PMG. I could not have done it without all the things I have Learned here on the IAP. 

Yes  I made all the parts and inlayed the opal as well.
Mike


----------



## renowb (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW! That's awesome! Can't compete with that!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2011)

That's a fantastic pen Mike! also Congrats on winning the best of show and making the IAP front page wow you should be really happy :biggrin:


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 11, 2011)

Heh...was wondering if this would hit front page....such an amazing piece of work, it belongs there!

Ken


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW, nothing else fits.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats on the front page 

Well deserved.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 13, 2011)

Missed this when it first came out so first view was on front page.  Awesome looking pen.  Congrats on making front page and PMG.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 13, 2011)

holymoly..for want of a hundred other expressions..very nice indeed!!


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mike, I add my sincere congratulations. Like they said: the bar has definitely been raised. Your pen is an absolute masterpiece. The other nice part about seeing your pen showcased is that finally that inferior leather pen is now gone/since that leather pen is mine, I guess I can safely say that. Even though I still appreciate the staff choosing my pen, it is so nice that they found a much better one to replace it.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 13, 2011)

That's an amazing piece Mike!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful.

Not to take anything away from what you've done: some years ago when I first started making pens, I talked to Eagle about doing basically what you've done -- making pens with "slip-cover" interchangeable barrels.
He told me I was nuts and to forget it; I put it aside for too long and now you've done it.
Congratulations.
The star goes to those who shoot for the moon!
Well done sir.


----------



## Texas Penworks (Dec 13, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Awesome job.


----------

